
Eric Schmidt: We paid $1 billion premium for YouTube - Timothee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-10360384-261.html
======
Timothee
Since the acquisition price of YouTube has been used as some kind of reference
since it happened, I'd be curious to know the impact it could have on other
companies' valuation.

Obviously, it's impossible to tell, but if you think of YouTube as worth $600M
then, instead of $1.6B, I'm sure it'd change the perception of other companies
like Facebook, Twitter and the rest.

------
kierank
Does he include the value of the significant increase in Google's status as a
telco in that comment?

